# Best Plastisol Transfer Paper, and Additives for Ink



## mawwen (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi I'm trying to find a good quality, versatile Plastisol Transfer Paper, as well as some proven Additives for Union Ultra Soft, and Other Inks. I have some opaques, but mostly Ultra Softs. 

Also.. Looking for alternatives to expensive teflon pillows for use under sweatshirts with pockets on front, etc, and maybe a source for inexpensive teflon sheets or cheap alternatives to use while pressing garments in a heat press.

Thanks!


----------

